# Bild in eine Tabelle und dann Text drauf



## Julien (5. April 2004)

```
<IMG SRC="file:///D|/Daten/Julien/Anwendungen/Image%20Ready/Website/Bilder/website-julienzaptoorg-d-29.jpg" WIDTH=735 HEIGHT=723 ALT=""></TD>
```

Das ist der Quellcode eines meiner gesliceten Bilder. Nun möchte ich das sich nichts von der grösse des Bildes verändert wenn ich es in eine Tabelle einfüge.
Und wenn möglich das ich auf diesem Bild danach Text draufschreiben kann.
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruss


----------



## Martys (5. April 2004)

Und, wo liegt Dein Problem?


----------



## Julien (5. April 2004)

sorry das habe ich vergessen


<TD COLSPAN=8 ROWSPAN=7>



```
<TD COLSPAN=8 ROWSPAN=7>
			<IMG SRC="file:///D|/Daten/Julien/Anwendungen/Image%20Ready/Website/Bilder/website-julienzaptoorg-d-29.jpg" WIDTH=735 HEIGHT=723 ALT=""></TD>
```


----------



## Pardon_Me (5. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> *sorry das habe ich vergessen
> 
> 
> ...



Und wo liegt da das Problem?


----------



## Julien (5. April 2004)

Also ihr müsst euch vorstellen das dieses Bild in der Mitte plaziert ist.
Ich habe meine Website folged gestaltet. Oben ist die Navigation, rechts die News und  in der Mitte der "eigentliche" Inhalt.Nun klicke ich auf dieses Bild und mein Editor wählt mir das gesamte Bild aus und ich kann nichts drauf schreiben.

Das alles wird im Quelltext markiert wenn ich draufklicke


```
<img src="file:///D|/Daten/Julien/Anwendungen/Image%20Ready/Website/Bilder/website-julienzaptoorg-d-29.jpg" width=735 height=723 alt=""></TD>
```


----------



## Lord-Lance (5. April 2004)

Das Problem dürfte sein, dass du dein Bild nicht als Tabellenzellenhintergrund sondern als Bild in der Tabelle hast. 

Mach 

```
<td background="pfadzumbild.jpg">bla bla bla</td>
```

Beachte aber, dass du damit die Höhe und Breite deiner Zelle verlierst. 
Du solltest also der Zelle auch noch sagen, wie Breit und wie Hoch sie sein soll. 
Da aber nur die Breite der Zelle HTML Konform ist und die Höhe nicht, machst du dass am besten mit CSS. Dann müsste der Tabellenzellen Tag wie folgt aussehen:


```
<td background="bild.jpg" style="height: 723px; width: 735px;">Dein Text</td>
```

Und noch ein Tipp:
Achte darauf das die Quelle deines Bildes nicht auf ein Verzeichnis deiner Festplatte verweist. Wenn die Seite mal oben ist, wird niemand diese Bilder sehen. Daher bei Bildern immer am besten ein Ordner machen und die Bilder mit 
	
	
	



```
<img src="bilder/meinbild.jpg"
```
 aufrufen.
Somit gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Julien (5. April 2004)

Wow danke für deine super Erklärung!

Jetzt muss ich dir leider nochwas fragen.
Also so sieht mein Quelltext für diese Bild immer noch aus:


```
TD COLSPAN=8 ROWSPAN=7>
			<IMG SRC="file:///D|/Daten/Julien/Anwendungen/Image%20Ready/Website/Bilder/website-julienzaptoorg-d-29.jpg" WIDTH=735 HEIGHT=723 ALT=""></TDj
```

Es wäre mir von imenser Bedeutung wenn ich verstehen würde wo ich jetzt was ändern muss. Ich habe wirklich keinen blassen von HTML bin aber zum Glück seit kurzem am self html durcharbeiten.


----------



## Lord-Lance (5. April 2004)

Welcome  

Also deine Zeile müsste folgendermassen aussehen:

lösche diese Zeile:

```
<TD COLSPAN=8 ROWSPAN=7><IMG SRC="file:///D|/Daten/Julien/Anwendungen/Image%20Ready/Website/Bilder/website-julienzaptoorg-d-29.jpg" WIDTH=735 HEIGHT=723 ALT=""></TD>
```

und füge diese ein:

```
<td background="bild.jpg" style="height: 723px; width: 735px;">Dein Text</td>
```
wobei bei "bild.jpg" der Pfad zu deinem Bild beihnalten sollte.


----------



## Julien (5. April 2004)

Excellent ! Sir Lord Lance


----------



## Michael Och (5. April 2004)

Hi,

und damit du nicht nur kopierst und einfügst, sondern auch noch was lernst, erkläre ich dir die einzelnen Wörter.

<td> ... </td> ist ein Tabellencontainer, in ihm kommt alles rein, was in der obersten Tabelle ist.

Eine 2. Tabelle, weiter unten wird mit dem <tr> ... </tr> Container gemacht.

Nun kommt der Bildunterschied, wenn du <img src="test.jpg"> einfügst, wird das Bild direkt von der Quelle definiert und man kann nicht darüber schreiben, da es ein festes Objekt ist. Wenn du aber einen <background=""> einfügst, ist das so wie wenn du am Anfang eine weisse Seite hast, wird einfach anstatt weiss dein Bild sein, und man kann darüber schreiben, dabei musst du aber achten, das die Tabelle genau so gross ist wie das Bild, ansonsten wiederhohlt es sich.

Der <style=""> Tag ist sehr multifunktionell. In ihm kann man eigentlich alle Daten rein schreiben, was das Aussehen des Objektes ausmacht.

Die height und width Befehle definieren die Höhe und die Breite/Länge eines Objektes.

Vielleicht hilft dier das beim erstellen deiner Homepage.

MfG Michael


----------



## SwissGrass (6. April 2004)

ich habe diese Definitionen zwar schon im Self HTML gefunden, aber ich finde es wirklich toll das du dir noch Zeit für diese hilfreiche Erklärungen genommen hast.

Peace


----------



## Michael Och (7. April 2004)

OffTopic: Das ist nicht kopiert, das ist selbst geschrieben.  

MfG Michael


----------

